# Next Sale . . .



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

NEXT SALE TOMMOROW      
        for anyone thats got money and shops there

                              lv marie76xx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

marie 76 said:


> NEXT SALE TOMMOROW
> for anyone thats got money and shops there
> 
> lv marie76xx


Our Next has burnt down


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Next burning down would be a disaster I'm already planning my crack of dawn- what am I on about it will still be dark even when I get home! decent on the sale


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

next burning down omg ??

                            marie76xx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

I was very lucky and got 100 pounds (sorry no pound key) of next vouchers and went to the big next in chester yesterday..it was brilliant, I got 2 pairs of cords 1 pair of flared jeans, two nice long sleeved tops, a fleecy/hoody type thing, loads of christmas cards for next year, two lots of nice shower gel and body lotion a lovely thick long skarf and a pair of gloves..it should have come to 250 quid so i was made up!   I never normally bother with the next sale as although it is one of my fave shops i find the sales there a bit rubbish but I think the trick is definately to get there early on  
hope you all get some lovely bargains!
Pobby x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Definately the trick is an early descent!   We went on Saturday and bought two new suits for work, 2 pairs of shoes and a blouse together with 6 new pairs of knickers and 2 bras!  So a real bargain hunters day! 

Axxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

We got there about 10.30 and got 3 tops for M, 7 tops for me and a pair of trousers, oh and some socks for M - all for  £70 - advantage of being a larger size


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

i bought 3tops,some knickers,white linen trousers,belt and some pjs spent £60 should of been £120 well pleased.got there for 6am   .

                                    marie76xx


----------

